

The Eudyptula Challenge - musty
http://eudyptula-challenge.org

======
duedl0r
Am I too stupid to even get an invite or is it taking so long to process? I
tried multiple times, even analysing whether the email is in text and not html
format..

------
tux3
This challenge is really great. I'm stuck on task 6 because I'm somewhat
lacking time and motivation, but I'd definitely recommend it to anyone
interested.

~~~
WasimBhai
How long did it take for the server to reply against Task 5? Its been a week
since I submitted my results but no reply as of yet.

~~~
rkachowski
For me it took 11 days.

The upside to the delay is that it seems incorrect submissions get returned a
lot sooner than correct, so you're likely on the right track :)

------
Oculus
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7435220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7435220)

~~~
musty
Never saw it.

------
wrboyce
I've been waiting about a month for confirmation that Task 8 is correct (or
incorrect, either way!). Anyone else had issues with this one?

